
Show HN: I made a Best 9 on Instagram t-shirt generator - malczak
https://fabristic.com
======
dylanjha
Neat idea. Anything to share about how you launched this? Is it on Shopify or
another ecommerce engine?

I've heard that Instagram oauth access can be difficult to get approved for
production use, were they giving you a tough time when you went through the
approval process.

~~~
malczak
Thanks. Answering your questions this is a custom implementation entirely
based on AWS serverless stack + Braintree payment. Although in retrospective I
would probably go with Shopify + custom plugin. Regarding Instagram approval I
had no problems with getting approved. I may change now after Facebook
replaced Instagram API with their own. However, we had a lot of problems
getting prod approval from Braintree Payments. It took me over 1 month to
finally be able to process payments.

